# Official Unlockable bootloader phones



## t_rob76 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have seen several posts about which phones have unlock-able bootloaders and are therefore the most customizable. I too am looking to replace my phone in about 3 months, so i researched a little.

This list may not be all inclusive, but it is a start.

first a disclaimer, by unlocking your bootloader officially or unofficially you will void your warranty, I can not be held responsible for anything you do to your phone, this post is informational only.

HTC Device list
http://htcdev.com/bootloader
By far the most devices

Samsung Galaxy Nexus (and other google dev phones)
http://source.androi...ng-devices.html
Pretty easy using fastboot

Motorola's list
http://developer.mot.../faq/#section-1
http://developer.mot...cts/bootloader/
Very limited at the moment, hopefully more will show up soon

Asus Transformer TF-201
http://support.asus....TF201&p=20&s=16
apparently this is the only model

LG, couldnt find any official information

I know there are ways to hack the bootloader on devices, but these are an official outlet for bootloader unlocking (reminder, you will void your warranty)


----------



## sdk (Nov 8, 2012)

Sony:
http://unlockbootloader.sonymobile.com/
Most unbranded or carrier specific models.


----------

